# texting pax on arrival



## PookaC (Jan 12, 2015)

how do you use the uber system to text the pax? its seems 30% of the time the pick up location is not correct and instead of calling i'd like to text and confirm pickup location.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Instead of calling the customers number, text it.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Click on info when you accept a ride..

That number will be the same for each rider moving forward you accept.

Uber connects that number temporarily (until next ride you accept) with you and rider


----------



## PookaC (Jan 12, 2015)

So you can't text within the system.. just text save the uber number and text the same number over and over?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

PookaC said:


> how do you use the uber system to text the pax? its seems 30% of the time the pick up location is not correct and instead of calling i'd like to text and confirm pickup location.


The number is always the same. It goes through a Uber system that actually blocks the real numbers (both yours and the passengers). Simply put the Uber number into your phone contacts. Name it Uber client or maybe puking asshole. Put that number into your favorites and it will be easier to text or call them. Since everything goes through the Uber system, keep in mind that your texts and phone conversations can be monitored by Uber. With that in mind, refrain from saying or texting things like, "Hey asshole, I've been waiting in front of your house for 10 minutes, pull your dick out of your dogs' ass and come out here or I'm going to cancel you and leave."


----------



## PookaC (Jan 12, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> The number is always the same. It goes through a Uber system that actually blocks the real numbers (both yours and the passengers). Simply put the Uber number into your phone contacts. Name it Uber client or maybe puking asshole. Put that number into your favorites and it will be easier to text or call them. Since everything goes through the Uber system, keep in mind that your texts and phone conversations can be monitored by Uber. With that in mind, refrain from saying or texting things like, "Hey asshole, I've been waiting in front of your house for 10 minutes, pull your dick out of your dogs' ass and come out here or I'm going to cancel you and leave."


Haha.. that was funny.. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

PookaC said:


> So you can't text within the system.. just text save the uber number and text the same number over and over?


Yes!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I text them, no response and the 5 min clock starts when I hit arrived


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

PookaC said:


> how do you use the uber system to text the pax? its seems 30% of the time the pick up location is not correct and instead of calling i'd like to text and confirm pickup location.


Wow there really is such a thing as a dumb question!!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Syd said:


> Wow there really is such a thing as a dumb question!!!!


Not everyone is as technologically savvy as American millennials'. It wasn't a dumb question.....just one that needed an explanation.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

None of this was in any of the training videos. When I first signed up I made a typo on my phone number on my profile. For the first two days I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting passenger texts. The system never verified my phone number on my profile to ensure I could contact the pax.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Error between phone and driver seat.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Syd said:


> Wow there really is such a thing as a dumb question!!!!


Or maybe it was a question posted by a new driver.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Here in Australia we get the pax's real phone number and they get ours. It's a pain in the arse to phone or text them.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Or maybe it was a question posted by a new driver.


You put the number in your phone and text, good lord it's not rocket science. There is no wonder half of you are failing as business's owners.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The number is always the same. It goes through a Uber system that actually blocks the real numbers (both yours and the passengers). "


yeah,but regardless the pax can harrass you any time they want after the ride by calling and text you if they want
it really only protects the drivers from having the pax number


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm curious as to why we should text the pax. When you click the 'Arrived" button a text message is already sent to the passenger. I would only text the passenger if you are waiting in a place away from the pick up location (like around the block). Even then I would prefer to call the pax so you can communicate faster.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I add my car description and colour and the fact that I have the hazard lights on. It is a personal touch, a subtle "hurry up", and if they are not actually at the pin, it makes it easier to find me.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I add my car description and colour and the fact that I have the hazard lights on. It is a personal touch, a subtle "hurry up", and if they are not actually at the pin, it makes it easier to find me.


 I purposely park three houses away turn off all my rights and never call or text them when I hit the 5 minute mark I click no show and get $4


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> I purposely park three houses away turn off all my rights and never call or text them when I hit the 5 minute mark I click no show and get $4


I was under the impression we had to make some attempt to contact them.


----------

